# broke my gearbox, need help!



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

hi guys, i have a GTR with a cobb and a 5zigen exhaust, my tranny broke, and of course no warranty:bawling: after we opened the gbox the mechanic told me its the sychronizer assembly of gear 2-4 that is broken and need to be replaced. of course i will do my best before i pay the 25k$ of the new tranny. does anyone know who sells spare parts for the gtr tranny?
thanks in advance


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

dhayek said:


> hi guys, i have a GTR with a cobb and a 5zigen exhaust, my tranny broke, and of course no warranty:bawling: after we opened the gbox the mechanic told me its the sychronizer assembly of gear 2-4 that is broken and need to be replaced. of course i will do my best before i pay the 25k$ of the new tranny. does anyone know who sells spare parts for the gtr tranny?
> thanks in advance


What shit, why would there be no "W" more crap from ill inform people!!:chairshot:chairshot.

Get off this and get a life


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> What shit, why would there be no "W" more crap from ill inform people!!:chairshot:chairshot.
> 
> Get off this and get a life


???? what your problem buddy?? did i insulted you without knowing??? please explain


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

dhayek said:


> hi guys, i have a GTR with a cobb and a 5zigen exhaust, my tranny broke, and of course no warranty:bawling: after we opened the gbox the mechanic told me its the sychronizer assembly of gear 2-4 that is broken and need to be replaced. of course i will do my best before i pay the 25k$ of the new tranny. does anyone know who sells spare parts for the gtr tranny?
> thanks in advance



are you based in U.S or SE ASIA ?

Yes repair parts are available now [email protected]


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> What shit, why would there be no "W" more crap from ill inform people!!:chairshot:chairshot.
> 
> Get off this and get a life


 nice welcome John, really nice....

I *think* what John might have less than eloquently been asking is - did you already have the warranty claim on the gearbox failure refused or have you not been to Nissan?


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> are you based in U.S or SE ASIA ?
> 
> Yes repair parts are available now [email protected]


im based in Beirut, lebanon.
thanks for the info, that's very useful


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

dhayek said:


> hi guys, i have a GTR with a cobb and a 5zigen exhaust, my tranny broke, and of course no warranty:bawling: after we opened the gbox the mechanic told me its the sychronizer assembly of gear 2-4 that is broken and need to be replaced. of course i will do my best before i pay the 25k$ of the new tranny. does anyone know who sells spare parts for the gtr tranny?
> thanks in advance


Sorry all but that bend over and take it up the P shoot shit gets me down...........why the assumession of if a car break and you have done a few mods it transpires to no warranty it pisses me off.....WHY would anyone assume this......I'm tired of bogus scaremoungers........where are the facts and the HPC involved......tired of pointless threads selling shit:squintdan

My paint peeled off today where can i get a respray as i have an AP and a Y pipe and of course the W is void.......piss! total piss:blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

bazza_g said:


> nice welcome John, really nice....
> 
> I *think* what John might have less than eloquently been asking is - did you already have the warranty claim on the gearbox failure refused or have you not been to Nissan?


yeah, nice welcome indeed..

when i had the problem, i used the cobb to revert to the factory settings, waited 3 days as instructed by cobb then went to nissan dealership:
they made the warranty claim, nissan reverted that they need pictures of the car suspension and exhaust, they were kind enough to ut back the standard exhaust and then send the pics, the ecu data showing 0 launch controls were sent also. a week later, nissan japan requested black box data that was sent. two weeks later the nissan center in beirut received an email telling them the exact date when the cobb software was installed (6 months back) as well as all the "transactions" dates of the cobb software, thus they refused to replace the gearbox under warranty, and declined any further warranty claims on the car on any part 
the nissan center then opened the box and saw the first gear ( that i found at ppg) had to be changed and more importantly the synchronizer assembly of gear 2 to 4


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Sorry all but that bend over and take it up the P shoot shit gets me down...........why the assumession of if a car break and you have done a few mods it transpires to no warranty it pisses me off.....WHY would anyone assume this......I'm tired of bogus scaremoungers........where are the facts and the HPC involved......tired of pointless threads selling shit:squintdan
> 
> My paint peeled off today where can i get a respray as i have an AP and a Y pipe and of course the W is void.......piss! total piss:blahblah::blahblah:


 crikey, are you quite alright or are you drunk? The chap just came on here to ask for advice on spare parts for his gearbox - you have no idea about his situation, if he's had a warranty request refused or whatever - you've just launched into some tirade about the "W" word - frankly if you haven't got something useful to add to this thread then I've no idea why you're posting in it! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Reason is it smells of fish!!! probably red herrings........distant shores and no letters or photo's just had AP and no warrenty.....sure!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

dhayek said:


> im based in Beirut, lebanon.
> thanks for the info, that's very useful


wow these 35's do turn up in all corners of the planet eh.

Get in touch with us and will provide all the advise and options i can. Try not to loose sleep over it, we helped a back street garage in India fix a broken GR6


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Reason is it smells of fish!!! probably red herrings........distant shores and no letters or photo's just had AP and no warrenty.....sure!


Crikey (again), are we _that cynical_ on this forum ? - do we need a photo of the broken gearbox with today's newspaper date visible and the guys passport page showing before we offer advice/help?


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

dhayek said:


> the nissan center then opened the box and saw the first gear ( that i found at ppg) had to be changed and more importantly the synchronizer assembly of gear 2 to 4



Hi mate,

Ben Linney will help you with the parts - don't worry, if you're still in trouble PM me. 

Can you take some pictures of the box internals? Would be interesting to see the damage exactly, these boxes brake many different things but I haven't seen synchro hub assy damaged yet myself. I know replacements exist so don't worry.



There are some easy upgrades to be done on this box, so you probably should have done while fixing this.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> we helped a back street garage in India fix a broken GR6



Now I am impressed.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

bazza_g said:


> Crikey (again), are we _that cynical_ on this forum ? - do we need a photo of the broken gearbox with today's newspaper date visible and the guys passport page showing before we offer advice/help?



tbh..........yes:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

dhayek said:


> yeah, nice welcome indeed..
> 
> when i had the problem, i used the cobb to revert to the factory settings, waited 3 days as instructed by cobb then went to nissan dealership:
> they made the warranty claim, nissan reverted that they need pictures of the car suspension and exhaust, they were kind enough to ut back the standard exhaust and then send the pics, the ecu data showing 0 launch controls were sent also. a week later, nissan japan requested black box data that was sent. two weeks later the nissan center in beirut received an email telling them the exact date when the cobb software was installed (6 months back) as well as all the "transactions" dates of the cobb software, thus they refused to replace the gearbox under warranty, and declined any further warranty claims on the car on any part
> the nissan center then opened the box and saw the first gear ( that i found at ppg) had to be changed and more importantly the synchronizer assembly of gear 2 to 4




You put PPG in your gear box ? they're a bad word on here

so did Nissan prove beyond reasonable doubt that a reflash was the Direct cause of your box failure


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Azrael said:


> Now I am impressed.


well offered advise anyway


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

i will take some pics of the broken synchro azrael, car is at nissan service center now, will pass by and take some pics. thanks for your help


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> You put PPG in your gear box ? they're a bad word on here



Actually 1st gears for R35 are getting good opinions. Even if the rest of the products has mixed ones.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> well offered advise anyway


The mechanical side of things is not that complicatedalthough it's a bit tricky at places, but adjustment side of things and sensors, electronics, it's hard to do if you have no comparison date from good gearbox. Withour proper instruction first time would be a nightmare for us, after instruction it does not seem MUCH more complicated then other boxes we do. But then we had a big mess of a gearbox - I hope this one if going to be easier for *dhayek*.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Unfortunately for a civil matter like a warranty claim the burden of proof is only "on balance of probabilities" rather than "beyond reasonable doubt", the latter would only apply to cases of criminal negligence rather than merely culpability for a malfunction


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

*What a load of Bo***x !*



dhayek said:


> hi guys, i have a GTR with a cobb and a 5zigen exhaust, my tranny broke, and of course no warranty:bawling: after we opened the gbox the mechanic told me its the sychronizer assembly of gear 2-4 that is broken and need to be replaced. of course i will do my best before i pay the 25k$ of the new tranny. does anyone know who sells spare parts for the gtr tranny?
> thanks in advance


This guy dhayek is a fake!!! people don't be fooled !!! first of all there is no Nissan HPC's in Lebanon, secondly this guy I'm more than positive is based in the US, he seems to speak good English which is very unlikely for an Arab living in Lebanon. Furthermore, he uses the Dollar "$" for his sums of 25K, why does he not use the Lebanon currency instead?? In addition Lebanon is a war zone, Nissan will not be fool enough to open a HPC and dealership there at all. 
This guy is from US and is probably a Cheverlete ZR1 lover or one of them muscel car fans trying to give the GTR a bad name!!! this forum is obviously linked with google search and anyone looking for gearbox issues to do with the GTR will be directed to this forum and thus will be put off buying one or think of the GTR as a poor quality car which we all know it is not.
This idiot should be banned. Why don't the moderators ask him to send some pictures of his GTR with the Lebanon registration plate? none exists in that country. Send us the gearbox picture as he reckons he has already dismantled it. This thread should be deleted. 
Thanks all.:sadwavey:


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

ben, i didnt install or bought anything yet, all i could do is look on the net for solutions, and i found out that ppg sells first gears. i also found a company that i didnt contact yet called sunline racing in japan, i have been told they have gr6 replacement parts. i would be glad to deal with european companies like gtc-r as everything is easier for me in europe. ben i sent you a mail. thanks


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Beirute-GTR said:


> This guy dhayek is a fake!!! people don't be fooled !!! first of all there is no Nissan HPC's in Lebanon, secondly this guy I'm more than positive is based in the US, he seems to speak good English which is very unlikely for an Arab living in Lebanon. Furthermore, he uses the Dollar "$" for his sums of 25K, why does he not use the Lebanon currency instead?? In addition Lebanon is a war zone, Nissan will not be fool enough to open a HPC and dealership there at all.
> This guy is from US and is probably a Cheverlete ZR1 lover or one of them muscel car fans trying to give the GTR a bad name!!! this forum is obviously linked with google search and anyone looking for gearbox issues to do with the GTR will be directed to this forum and thus will be put off buying one or think of the GTR as a poor quality car which we all know it is not.
> This idiot should be banned. Why don't the moderators ask him to send some pictures of his GTR with the Lebanon registration plate? none exists in that country. Send us the gearbox picture as he reckons he has already dismantled it. This thread should be deleted.
> Thanks all.:sadwavey:


Thank you my friend.......lets put an end to the BS now :clap::clap:


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

oh my god... what is happening here????
have some culture and check that ny times article talking about the number one destination in 09 , that is the war zone u talkin about
The 44 Places to Go in 2009 - Interactive Graphic - NYTimes.com

no nissan in lebanon? dude , i got a 430 scuderia in here, and you will find more supercars per square meters than anywhere in the world.. last but not least , the us dollars is the common currency over here. and john, there is a french saying: (yes i also speak fluently french  ) only idiots never change their mind , stop your BS and try to help instead


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

this thread is truely messed up 

There is a Nissan in Lebanon

Nissan Lebanon - News and clearly shows a GT-R being delivered


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Thank you my friend.......lets put an end to the BS now :clap::clap:


Why are you so keen to believe the 1st post of someone who spells Beirut with an 'e' on the end?

As Ben points out - there is a Nissan in Lebanon, the website shows a GTR being delivered and its certainly no warzone!


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks ben....


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Very fishy the whole thread...........dont like the link on AP Y pipe no W.........just jumps to quick to conclusion..............

If i were told W void due to AP only there would be a big fight......more to this and dont feel confortable with the jump staight to WHO can provide parts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Bonne chance !

De tout coeur avec toi. Fais nous des photos pour documenter ton expérience, ça peut aider un autre pote dans la mouise 


ou saha ridek akhi


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

zeyd said:


> Bonne chance !
> 
> De tout coeur avec toi. Fais nous des photos pour documenter ton expérience, ça peut aider un autre pote dans la mouise
> 
> ...


merci zeyd, bien sur je ferais des photos et je donnerais toutes les addresses des fabricants de pieces de la boite de vitesse qui pourront m'aider et en consequence aider ceux qui en ont besoin. tu est d'ou?


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Very fishy the whole thread...........dont like the link on AP Y pipe no W.........just jumps to quick to conclusion..............
> 
> If i were told W void due to AP only there would be a big fight......more to this and dont feel confortable with the jump staight to WHO can provide parts!!!!!!!!!!


john you don't like its your problem. what do you expect ? to tell you a story minute by minute how the whole thing happened? u think there were no fight? or that i am happy to pay for a new box? of course i jump to conclusion, i am solving my problem, not having a drink and chitchating.. you dont feel confortable, thanks in advance for not reading and answering!!
and in case you didnt knew, even without a cobb, the 5zigen exhaust would have been enough to void the warranty if prooved


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Algerian working in algeria but i spend my leisure time in south of france and in europe in general  

Thanks for what you're doing alongside ben and others btw...what you live could actually help us all


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

dhayek said:


> john you don't like its your problem. what do you expect ? to tell you a story minute by minute how the whole thing happened? u think there were no fight? or that i am happy to pay for a new box? of course i jump to conclusion, i am solving my problem, not having a drink and chitchating.. you dont feel confortable, thanks in advance for not reading and answering!!
> and in case you didnt knew, even without a cobb, the 5zigen exhaust would have been enough to void the warranty if prooved



But i will answer!!!!!!!! as there have been many on here stating many things that turn out later to be NOT TRUE. This damages the reputation of Nissan and my own motor........

That is why you need to start at the very beginning if you want to be taken seriously.:blahblah:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

We'll give him some time or what ? Or everybody need to do a GTC/ben quality post to explain everything  ?


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

john, if you have a question to ask about the incident i had with my car, i'll be glad to answer. i wont make a thesis just to please your highness. fortunately, except you and another first time poster, everyone helped and i already contacted ben for my parts, hopefully he will be able to provide them to me.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

If you want info on spare parts then fine Ben is your man. but why if you admit befeat on W bring AP, Y pipe and W into the convesation without backup info. 

shift the discussion to spare parts and then no issue but drop the start of the thread with all the shit on you have been refused a free repair due to this that and the other without back up documentation is all i am saying.

last week it was the £11K repair and what next.........BS the lot of it!!

If YOU have f-ucked the motor just ask for help and it will be provided:clap:


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

i had to say why nissan refused the warranty , if i said i have a gtr , i broke my box and warranty refused , then it would have been fishy.
i knew the risk of installing a cobb and an exhaust, i knew i would loose my W and i did it and dont regret it. 
any car manufacturer would decline a warranty if the car have been modified, so i dont understand what you find abnormal about it.
and last, my motor is fine, its just the box


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

BS, 

many others on this forum who are full memebrs have had no issues with warrenty with AP and Y pipe used WHY do you have an issue my good friend? 

PS: why is this the first time you have visited with us?

PPS : at 3am ur time why are you not asleep?

PPPS unless you are in the US where it would be 6pm????:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

don't forget they have to prove that the failure is caused by your mods


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Sorry all but that bend over and take it up the P shoot shit gets me down...........why the assumession of if a car break and you have done a few mods it transpires to no warranty it pisses me off.....WHY would anyone assume this......I'm tired of bogus scaremoungers........where are the facts and the HPC involved......tired of pointless threads selling shit:squintdan
> 
> My paint peeled off today where can i get a respray as i have an AP and a Y pipe and of course the W is void.......piss! total piss:blahblah::blahblah:


:clap:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

here are all your GT-R parts
Gearboxes | Transmissions | '08+ Nissan GTR Parts | Dodson Motorsport

dodson are the leaders in transmission work. you can call them up for help too.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

I think the guy was after parts, not flaming the warranty. If you mod a Saxo Citroen won't uphold the warranty, so no news there anyway. Oh, and I've been to Lebanon and it is the jewel in the Med... here a pic I found on the web...










I'd like to try that road!!!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> BS,
> 
> many others on this forum who are full memebrs have had no issues with warrenty with AP and Y pipe used WHY do you have an issue my good friend?
> 
> ...


 Give the guy a break for Christ's sake. Even if it's BS it's none of your bloody business. They guy has asked for information that now has been provided with, so give it a rest will you?


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

I go away for a week and John H is destroying years worth of Scottish/Lebanon realtions.........

What the matter "Auld Yin" did you not get any this week and are taking it out on the rest of us????

lol


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> BS,
> 
> many others on this forum who are full memebrs have had no issues with warrenty with AP and Y pipe used WHY do you have an issue my good friend?
> 
> PS: why is this the first time you have visited with us?


Maybe because he has some car trouble!



> PPS : at 3am ur time why are you not asleep?


So you've never used the internet late at night?!



> PPPS unless you are in the US where it would be 6pm????:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:



Well the forum admin can quite easily look at the posters IP address to see what country he's posting from - maybe that would get you to put a sock in it?

With a delightful warm welcome like yours I wouldn't blame dhayek if he gets the help he needs from Ben and then ****s off never to post again on GTR.co.uk. If its genuine (which at this point I've no reason to believe otherwise) we may all have learnt something about whats involved in fixing a busted gearbox, however you jumping to conclusions may have deprived the greater readership of the forum of some useful info/experince - you need to remember ITS ONLY THE INTERNET....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

dhayek is where he say's he is!

from the management


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

thank you all for you very very useful support. i will keep you posted on what happens with me, there is always something to learn from others experience. godder, that picture is in the north of lebanon, we have a lot of nice roads over her , and most importantly we have no speed limits :clap:

john , maybe u had some doubts at the beggining, you could have expressed them in a more polite manner IMO, if you still have them , fine, otherwise you will still be a man if you admit you were wrong. there is a french saying : only idiots never change their mind.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

good luck and hope to hear from you again :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

dhayek said:


> thank you all for you very very useful support. i will keep you posted on what happens with me, there is always something to learn from others experience. godder, that picture is in the north of lebanon, we have a lot of nice roads over her , and most importantly we have no speed limits :clap:
> 
> john , maybe u had some doubts at the beggining, you could have expressed them in a more polite manner IMO, if you still have them , fine, otherwise you will still be a man if you admit you were wrong. there is a french saying : only idiots never change their mind.


Dhayek,

Good luck with your issue, please keep us all posted.

Especially if you are able to post some photos etc of the damage for everyones reference.

Next time give us some saying's from Lebanon, nobody really cares what the French think..........

I work in France, so that is a joke by the way.


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

on another note, i would like to express something that happened yesterday afternoon:
i went for a ride with a friend of mine who also has a gtr, we went up on a mountain road, driving fast, vdc on R gearbox on R , it was long roads with bend most of the time on 3rd and 4th gear, and some second gear. after 10 to 15 minutes of driving, gearbox temperature was around 100, 104, so in the middle, we had the yellow message: "clutch overheat , shut down the car" we slowed down and after five minutes the message went a way. i am trying to understand what might be the cause, to be able to upgrade the needed part because i dont understand why the clutch should overheat on 3rd and 4th gear.. maybe u discussed this issue before , since im new to the forum can someone enlighten me? thanks


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

dhayek said:


> on another note, i would like to express something that happened yesterday afternoon:
> i went for a ride with a friend of mine who also has a gtr, we went up on a mountain road, driving fast, vdc on R gearbox on R , it was long roads with bend most of the time on 3rd and 4th gear, and some second gear. after 10 to 15 minutes of driving, gearbox temperature was around 100, 104, so in the middle, we had the yellow message: "clutch overheat , shut down the car" we slowed down and after five minutes the message went a way. i am trying to understand what might be the cause, to be able to upgrade the needed part because i dont understand why the clutch should overheat on 3rd and 4th gear.. maybe u discussed this issue before , since im new to the forum can someone enlighten me? thanks


Yip suffered from exactly the same problem myself, the car thinks the clutch is overheating when in fact it is a loss of traction.

I will try and find my original post and link it below.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

So can this failure be attributed to modifying the car? or something that was already waiting to happen?


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

As promised link to Clutch Overheat.

A small tip for you the search function is very good type in Clutch Warning or Clutch Overheat and it will find related posts for you.

I have put this one below as a small favour for you.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/121826-4wd-clutch-overheated.html


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

it goes to RWD or am i wrong ?


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks scotty, appreciate


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

dhayek, Ben is a good source of parts, the alternative if its an option is to look at what is available in USA. There are one or two suppliers their offering upgraded (alledged stronger) parts for GTR35 transmission, both clutch and box. Don't think anyone's on to diffs yet!
DaveG


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

ATCO said:


> dhayek, Ben is a good source of parts, the alternative if its an option is to look at what is available in USA. There are one or two suppliers their offering upgraded (alledged stronger) parts for GTR35 transmission, both clutch and box. Don't think anyone's on to diffs yet!
> DaveG


And also Willall Racing in Australia have uprated gear sets i think?

I am sure Ben may be able to get these for you??


----------



## GTR-SpecV (Feb 23, 2009)

johnhanton57 my piece of advised please go back to school and learn A B C .. we all support dhayek . this is a forum for members to help each other.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> dhayek is where he say's he is!
> 
> from the management


Thanks for clearing that up - so we can give dhayek the benefit of the doubt, johnhanton57 can learn some manners and we might all learn something about fixing gearboxes - happy days :thumbsup:


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

ATCO said:


> Don't think anyone's on to diffs yet!
> DaveG


There are uprated LSD's available. Actually this may be quite a topic in some time as OEM units are normal plated LSD's with some preload so they will wear out over time and loose LSD capability.


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

guys, finding gears seems easy, finding more specific components like synchronizer assembly seems harder, sunline dont have them for ex. by the way ben thanks again for your GREAT GREAT help.
i was thinking, my best bet is to find defective gearbox from where we could use the internal special parts since each problem is different than the other. if i am not able to arrange my current gearbox i will dismantle it in parts and put them on sale on the site for those might need them.. what do you think?


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Just have it fixed on site, or have it sent to someone who will fix it. It has some faults as standard so it's no use putting a different standard one, and swapping boxes is not easy on electronics side of things either.


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Just have it fixed on site, or have it sent to someone who will fix it. It has some faults as standard so it's no use putting a different standard one, and swapping boxes is not easy on electronics side of things either.


azrael, but no one seem to have synchronizers! i looked all around the planet!


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Let me check....


You need synchro rings for 2-4 and synchro hub, right?


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Let me check....
> 
> 
> You need synchro rings for 2-4 and synchro hub, right?


exactly! thats what is the synchronizer assembly is made of i guess, thanks azrael


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm looking into it, will let you know.


----------



## Challenge (Apr 15, 2008)

Dhayek, although I cannot offer any help or advice on your problem, good luck to getting it sorted.


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

I heard of someone in the UAE who services the gearbox's at the dealership. He doesnt work there, they call him up if they have an issue with the GR6. I'll try to get a hold of em and link him to this page. All the best, eid mubarak.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

From what I know dhayek or his dealer is already in contact with right people for the job.


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks azrael , yes im taking care of it, i hope it will work.. i will keep everyone posted of the outcome


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Please let us know when car is back on road


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

guys, an update.. first a big thank you to ben and azrael, you were very helpful in pointing me in the right direction.
also a huge thanks to dodson motorsports, glenn over there was fantastic, and sent me all the parts.
so i got the synchronizer sleeves, and i decided to upgrade the first gear to a PPG, the dodson mecanical circlips and gear locks and their oil cooler. now we are mounting all the parts and hopefully i will have the car up and running thursday, i hope everything will be fine, will keep you posted.
finally thanks to this forum , it made me save big $$$$ and gave me a bunch of very useful info


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck!!! Let us know if it works now!


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

guys, we put the car together today, everything went very smooth, but after we made the gears learning, we went to drive the car, we have a problem with starting from standstill, the car "hops" before running, like if the clutch engage/disengage for 2 to 3 times before it moves then after while drives fully normal before the next stop.
any clue or similar experience anyone?


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like there is some clutch missaligment, you will have to take the front of the box off once again. We had some problems with cluth housing then was a little bit bent out of shape - you will have to look at that.


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks azrael. i am going tomorrow early morning to the workshop, can you please give me more details?????? what do you think should be checked? and does the alignment has to be done manually or via the consult 3?
thanks


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

No no - I was thinking it might be the case of mechanical aligment of the clutch housing or clutch plates/intermediate plates problem. You need to have everything perfectly smooth and run outs as small as possible.

But before you take the gearbox off once more it may be good idea to check if you can improve things by adjusting clutch touch points in Consult III. Check if it helps and if it runs better if you change touch point values.


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

we thought about touch point, we are going to check it tomorrow. but let me tell you a small detail, and maybe you know if it has something to do with the problem:
before the gearbox broke, it had some poroblem with sleeve A2 position sensor, and the mechanic had to make a groove in the sensor in order to be able to adjust it (its originally non adjustable) and by doing this the problem was solved. after we dismantled and put back the gearbox again, we were still on the old setting that is 1.6mm further than original setting. no error codes at all . do you think it has anything to do with the hopping when running from stand still??


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't know sorry. I think I would replace the sensor in that case. But if it is hopping like on disorted clutch on MT car then it probably will be some mechanical problem with the clutch. Try asking Glenn, he should be working now as it's daytime in NZ.


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

i know! i wanted to change the sensor! but that was the only part i didnt find ((((
any hint on where i could find it?? its the sleeve A2 position sensor
i tried to call glenn, it seems they are closed today, its the 24th in NZ
btw , merry christmas!!!


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

i will try the touch point tomorrow.. i hope it will work


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

IT happens EVERY time ? Even after long drives with a hot trans ?


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

I think dhayek done only short test drive according to what he wrote.


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

i did many drives.. what annoys me is that its unstable, sometime its better than other time, i cant understand.. its kinda unstable. i went for a longer drive, it felt much better, then afterwhile it went backward.. glenn advised us to keep on repeating the gear learning as the gear learning system in the consult is unstable. and that in some cases in poland they had to do it 20 times . was he talking about you azrael?


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, we had to repeat many times to get it right, it's true. I think Glenn had even worse case somewhere else. 
We got it just about perfect in the end with that particular car.


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> BS,
> 
> many others on this forum who are full memebrs have had no issues with warrenty with AP and Y pipe used WHY do you have an issue my good friend?
> 
> ...


johnhanton57, I for one have been waiting for you to admit you were wrong and apologize to dhayek.... perhaps a good way to start the new decade?


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

reckon you'll be waiting a loooooong old time for that apology to surface....!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

wow...been away for a while and this $hit seems surreal!


----------



## WADS R35 (Feb 21, 2010)

*r35 gearbox and engine.*

I have just been to dewsbury auto salvage ltd.
They have took delivery of a uk nissan r35 gtr. They are not sure if they will be breaking it for parts or repairing the car.
i wanted a alloy wheel from the car and they want to see if there is enough intrest in the car for them to break it for spares.
anyone need any thing get in touch with them and help me out too.
there contact number is 01924 437743.
regards Wad


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

dhayek said:


> hi guys, i have a GTR with a cobb and a 5zigen exhaust, my tranny broke, and of course no warranty:bawling: after we opened the gbox the mechanic told me its the sychronizer assembly of gear 2-4 that is broken and need to be replaced. of course i will do my best before i pay the 25k$ of the new tranny. does anyone know who sells spare parts for the gtr tranny?
> thanks in advance


I have someone in the states getting new vehcicle sbeing stripped eveyday, reliable and in dollars so eaily converted. Let me know and ill give you his email address.


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*really??*

i,ve just got to say after reading the entire thread,if i was a newb reading this thread i would be very put off by some peoples accusations of this poor guy being"a scammer"...why because he lives in a part of the world that certain individuals associate with scammers???Entirely wrong imo.I think a well and truely earnt apology is needed from certain people on this thread,even if its just to restore a bit of human faith.It does prove in this day and age that there are some very narrowminded individuals in the world that are not willing to give people the benefit of the doubt unless proved otherwise...
I for one am quit embarassed about some of them comments on here,and if i am i'm quite sure the people that wrote tham are now....
There rant overopcorn:


----------

